# Warping wheel well?



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't say 100% that it hasn't always been like this, but I don't believe it has, I believe it is warping, but I could be wrong.

The rear wheel well on both sides is within "one finger" of my tire. Is that bad? Is it warping or is that where it should be?















2014 1LT 1.4T.

Anyone else had this happen? Should I be concerned at all?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You're fine. It may in fact be warping, however worst case it gets too close and your tire rubs it clean. From personal experience when lowered your tire will eat through the wheel well without any real damage to the tire. I've eaten through my fronts in one or two places.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

In this case it's where the tires going upward, so I'm worried about the corner grabbing and literally ripping the whole thing out.

If it were to rub on the downward side of rotation i'd hardly be concerned.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It wont rip it out. Worst case scenario it will bend the corner and rip of a chunk no bigger than a tennis ball. There's too much well for it to rip off before just breaking a chunk off.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I dunno.....went and looked at my 12 eco....clearance looks the same to me.

Rob


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Mines doing the same thing.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you look at the trailing axle with the car on the ground, you'll note the axle arms are level from the forward pivot points.
This means that, when at rest, the axle/wheel centerline is at its furthest point from the pivots, so, anytime the axle drops or rises from that point the centerline moves forward.

All this to say that with any suspension rise and fall the wheel actually moves further away(forward) from the fender liner.

Rob


----------

